# :    3  (9 ) 2011.

## .

*,* *    3  2011*.        . 

       ,        

 ,         2011    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)     31 . 

2.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)     31 . 

**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -     17  (.. 15  ).     .

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

3.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

4.        - 15 .
 (   .       !

5.      . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.2010)    28 .    .

6.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    31 . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

7.      ,                .         .  2011        

8.      ,                 .         .   2011        



 -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------


## *

!  . :Smilie: 
  .

----------


## .

. 
   ,       ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Geo138

!   11-00            3 .    ,           5      .       ,       .  ,  .

----------


## -  !!!

.     ,      ??? ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ???


, .      .   




> ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   20 .

----------


## -  !!!

> , .      .


      ...?

----------


## Raspberry

> ...?


.

----------


## -  !!!

> .


...  ...

----------


## 2007

> 5


  ?     ?      .        ,     ,   .
   -5?

PS    , ..       . 
*Geo138*,     .

----------


## .

> 


       .            .     1,5

----------


## klava-179

,    .

----------

,   ? .

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_3.htm

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_3.htm


 .  1000   ,   100   -1  .

----------


## stimpuls

!       :Smilie: 
    1  (),  ...     ,   ...  3            2010 ...       ...      , ,  ???

----------

> 


?




> ... 
>      , ,  ???


    ,       ,
 ( .. ) -    .

----------


## stimpuls

> ?
> 
>      ,       ,
>  ( .. ) -    .


,      :Smilie:    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

,    -       ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

!

----------


## Ju-lianna

- , ,     ,        ,        ,   ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?   ?

----------


## Ju-lianna

> 


     -     **    ?

----------


## :)

,  :  ,  ,   ,     (      /c   )    .         (   )     2, ?

----------


## 2007

> 


.  ,    ,      .




> ?


.

----------


## :)

?     ?     ...

----------


## 2007

> ...


      -   .   -   .       .

----------


## oleg-s

> ,  :  ,  ,   ,     (      /c   )    .         (   )     2, ?


     ,     ,    .            .

----------


## tatsiana

!      :         ,    -   , ?

----------


## tatsiana

:    ?

----------

*tatsiana*,       ?     -    ,   - 1 , , 9   .

----------


## tatsiana

,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

!!! , ,         3  (    2010 )?    ,     ,      ...  :yes:

----------

* .*,       ?

----------


## .

- ""    ?..    ,    ,  ,   ,  -    .          ???   ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!! , ,         3  (    2010 )?    ,     ,      ...


   /,   ?

----------


## 2007

> ???


* .*,      ,  .   - ,   .
        ,    .

----------

> .
>          ?


  " "?!



> ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .


   -           ,
 -   .

----------

4 ,        ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> 4 ,        ,      ?


   ,     .

----------

> ,     .





http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/305_04.htm

----------


## 2007

> ,  ** ,                                    ,         *    2011* .


.

----------

..    ?

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/245033/

----------

> ,     .


 
,

----------

**,   ?!

----------

:    , /  .       /     ,    ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> /


.

----------

.                ..      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ,


     ,       ?     , .

----------

...    ,       .

----------


## 2007

> ,


1)   .
2)          - .

----------

> ...    ,       .


(       )     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> - .


..    1- ,2-.3-,4-.     - ?

----------

> (       )     ?


    ?!
   ,   , 
   ()

----------


## Andyko

> 1- ,2-.3-,4-.     - ?

----------

> ?!
>    ,   , 
>    ()


    .  . 

 .-19.05.11
/ -20.07.11.
  -31.08.11.(   )
   ,     ,  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


, .
    .

----------

> , .


   ?    -   (       )      ,    ,  -  ?

----------


## Andyko

;
     ,

----------

> ,    ,  -  ?


    /    -  .



> / -20.07.11.
>   -31.08.11.


*    /   ?

----------

> 


!!!!!!!        ,      31.08.11   ,    .      /     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> /   ?


   ,   ,    ,   . -        ? -  .

----------


## 2007

> . -        ?


 .

----------


## Kelly1205

,     ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,    (  )!
    : "    ".    -2    ( 141).      3  2011   "  ..."  2450      ,     2010  2011?

----------


## MihaV

.






   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2007

> .


*MihaV*,      ?




> 


     ?

----------


## MihaV

.

----------


## kseniyab

> -     **    ?


, .

----------


## Laulla

! ,     .6. *,  2010 ,     ,    ,         * ...          2009-2010       ..     ,        ? .

----------

-->  "  " -->  " "  ""

 ,       -
   ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,


.
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/246866/

----------


## kseniyab

1  2010        30.10.2009 N 242-,     . 373  .
    01.01.2010      ,  ,       . 374  .
  . 1 . 374             (   ,    ,  , ,  ,         ),          ,     ,      378  378.1  .
            ,   ,            (    )     .         08.02.2010 N 3-3-05/128.
 ,                 .
 ,   ,  ,    .        ,  .    01.01.10.

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,    .        ,  .


.
 ,    -  .
  - .

----------


## KocmosMars

.      .    ?

----------


## kseniyab

> .      .    ?


071\02\--

----------


## Zlata84

!                  ...    ...       ?  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Iren5

> * .*,      ,  .   - ,   .
>         ,    .


,         ,       ,        ,  3    / ,                ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.  :yes: 
    .   :Wink:

----------


## Iren5

> . 
>     .

----------


## Iren5

2010 .  1,2,3          ,     97 .         (                  ).    . 97   91,         .   ,    ,          .   ?

----------


## 2007

> 


  :yes: 




> ?


  .      .

----------


## Iren5

> .      .


  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 -  ,    .
,   .




> 


   .      .     " ".

----------


## Iren5

.      .     " ".[/QUOTE]

   ,   ...   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


    .

----------


## Iren5



----------

> 071\02\--


 ?!

----------


## Laulla

> .
> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/246866/


  !

----------


## ......

0710099  9 -   .      . ?

----------


## Geo138

,  .     66      20011 ,     .,    ?

----------


## ......

9      .

----------


## Geo138

,     ,     - ?       - ?

----------


## Geo138

,      (-)  . -   ,      .

----------


## Katerina3783

2 ?  :Wow: 
   -   -         .    :         ,        " ()  " (2200) -     ,        (22001) -     -           -     :Frown:

----------


## Kelly1205

, ,   .
 01.07   ,       "".        .     ,  . 
    ,      :       ( ),  ,         (),   .       /      . 
             .        ,           .       ?
  .

----------

, ,      ,   ,   100    ?   ,   ,   , ?    .

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,     ,   2       ( ,   )    ,   3     ,    .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Kelly1205

> , ,   .
>  01.07   ,       "".        .     ,  . 
>     ,      :       ( ),  ,         (),   .       /      . 
>              .        ,           .       ?
>   .


      ?   ,  .

----------


## .

*Kelly1205*,    .          . ,    ,   ,      .   ,     
  ,       ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kelly1205

*.*,      ,    ,  .           ,     ?    ,   .

----------

> , 
>     ?


,     ""   



> Kelly1205,    .

----------


## .

*Kelly1205*,     .

----------


## Kelly1205

,  ,      .        . ,      ,  . ,     ,      (  ( )     0,40  + .
     ,    .       .

----------

, ,      ?
  ,     (   ).

    . 
  ,           20-  ,   ,     .      , /  ,    ,  1 . ?

     ?

 ,

----------


## .

> ,  1 . ?







> ?


    ,

----------

..  . 
,   .

----------

, ,         1?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,         1?


  :yes:

----------

**, .

----------


## Andyko



----------

, 

     .    ...
 :

** -    -      .
(    60-,   -  -  + 75)
**   (90-)    62.
?

----------


## miamia

,   , ,     ,      ?

----------

*miamia*,          ;
   (  ) -     .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1.htm

----------


## miamia

",   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 . "


            ?

----------

> ?


   ,   :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


   , , ?

----------

*echinaceabel*,     ,    ;
   : 80-    ,  .


*  ,   -     ,
    99  100  )

----------


## 2007

> .


*echinaceabel*,  ?    ,   .     -  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> *  ,   -     ,
>     99  100  )


    .  :Smilie:

----------


## miamia

> *miamia*,          ;
>    (  ) -     .
> 
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1.htm


         ,        ?

----------


## miamia

> *echinaceabel*,  ?    ,   .     -  .


    , /  ,        ,     ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


   ,        .




> 


     -

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


        ,   3  (          , , ,  -  3 ).

----------


## miamia

> -


) !

----------


## LadyS

, , -   -     ??

----------


## .

,  (   )    ,    ,

----------


## LadyS



----------

. ( ),      -  -     ?

P.S. 
  26 ,   (   ..   /),   .

----------

** ,      .

----------

> ** ,      .


   .


     ?
    ,   -   !

   ?
      -    ?

29  . 

    :0)

----------


## .

> ?


    ,       .

----------


## miamia

, ,     2007 .,     .    ,        20  .      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,     2007 .,     .    ,        20  .      ?


 1- . .   .  :yes:

----------


## .

*miamia*,          ,  ,   , ,   .

        -     ?   :Frown:

----------


## miamia

> -     ?


  ,    .    ,  ""     :Embarrassment: . !!!

----------

> ,       .


  ,   .

   -        (    ) - 1  -     -    -    .

----------


## s-tanya

!    . .           . : 1)   9 .   1  1,2     ,    . . ,  ,  ?     ... 2)  320-340 ?     . 290-310 ???  ...           ...  :Embarrassment:  :Dezl:

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,        9  2011

----------

33

----------

,  9              ?

----------

> ,  9              ?


  !   ,    ?

----------

**, ** , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53377437

----------


## miamia

> .


, ""  1 .  2.?

----------


## ......

,         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,         ?


         ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,         ?


 !!!!!

----------

> ,         ?


         1 .

----------

!
  -        2            (       )??????
  .....     ......
 ....

----------


## .

2,

----------

.

 )   (  9 .)  ....  ....    .....

  2     .....

----------


## .

**,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 2,


    , ..   .           .

----------


## .

*saigak*,    . ,    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## 2

?

----------


## ksumyka

2010   .    2011 ,             03,              9  (    )

----------


## saigak

> 


 .

----------

!  .     ,      .      , , / ,          .

----------


## 2007

> , , / ,          .


  ,  ?
  ?

----------

.    .

----------

, ,     3 -     ? .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


     .  :yes:

----------


## .

**,  3  "      ".   ,

----------

.            ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


   ,   -     .  :Wink:

----------


## 33

,  2010            .  
    3 .     .      ,   ,  - .    "  "    ?

----------


## saigak

> "  "    ?


 ?   ?      , ..   ?

----------


## 33

.    3 ,         ?

----------

> .


   ,     ,     
..     -  ""

----------


## 33

,

----------

> "  "    ?


   "    ,     "

----------

...      , ? (   3   ).

----------


## .

,   .            ,

----------


## 2007

> 3


  1  2  ?

----------

30  31?  30,     ? .

----------

> 30  31?  30,     ?


        . 30  - ,        - 31.     .

----------


## saigak

> 


  .

----------


## lana_lipa

*!!!*
 .
   +2 +     *   0710099!!!* ( ) :yes:

----------


## saigak

> +2 +        0710099!!! ( )


        ....(     ...)

----------


## atlantis

,     ,    ,    ,         - ,

----------


## atlantis

-

----------


## miamia

> 


   ,    ,           ...     ?     ?

----------

! , ,    ,     ,       ,      ,       ,     ,     , ,      .        ...  ,  ! , !

----------

,      -    ?

----------

,        ,       /  ,  .  /     ,      .

----------


## saigak

> .


 .... .

----------

! :Big Grin:

----------


## maslunka

.   ,    .         1 .   0,01 .     )))       -1  ,    ,         .   ,          ,     ,     .      .   .

----------


## kseniyab

.      ..

----------


## maslunka

> .      ..


 ..   ,    ?   120  1 -1 ?  .

----------


## kseniyab

.  ,   ,    .

----------


## maslunka

> .  ,   ,    .


 ,     1 .    ,           129,20   129   130 ,    ,        .            .       ,           .        )))

----------


## kseniyab

120    .

----------


## zeity

2011?     )

----------


## .

? 
  ,    1 .

----------


## Zlata84

> ? 
>   ,    1 .


    2011  ?     2010    17    ?

----------


## .

17   ,  15   
  2012    16,  15 - 
      .      ,  ,    ,   ..

----------

